# which is better???



## krnboitae (Oct 15, 2005)

is it better to work out traps with shoulders, or traps with back????


----------



## big o (Oct 15, 2005)

Traps with back....Dead lifts and trap work..shruggs and bent over rows,,etc...


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 15, 2005)

I like them with shoulders.


----------



## mandarb11 (Oct 15, 2005)

Well you can pre-exhaust your traps by doing lateral flys. That always works well. Truly it is a matter of preference, try out both ways and see how it feels!


----------



## Little Man (Oct 15, 2005)

i do them during shoulder workout and i have nice traps..


----------



## tee (Oct 15, 2005)

I do them with back and have nicer traps


----------



## pincrusher (Oct 15, 2005)

i alternate, sometimes i do them with traps, sometimes back and sometimes all by themselves


----------



## imdaman1 (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't care because it doesn't matter.


----------



## kell11 (Oct 16, 2005)

Brunettes-Long and straight..?
could you repeat the question


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't work traps. They don't need it.


----------



## SandMan-WES (Oct 17, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Brunettes-Long and straight..?
> could you repeat the question


lmfao what was the ?????/


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 17, 2005)

I like blondes first, then red heads, and brunettes. but if their hot their hot.

I also mix up the traps, mainly with shoulders


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 17, 2005)

Bros, where are these amazing avatars coming from

  

Nitrateman


----------

